# Bose solo 5



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As j broke my old tv and just replaced with a shiny Samsung 4k jobby im in the lookout for a well priced sound bar, the bose solo 5, anyone got on air any recommendations, my tv only cost 300 so don't want to spend the same on a sound bar if I can help it


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I would get the SONY HT-S350 or JBL Bar Studio

https://www.richersounds.com/jbl-bar-studio-black.html

https://www.richersounds.com/jbl-bar-2-0-all-in-one-black-1589360299.html?nosto=landing-nosto-1


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’ve just ordered myself an LG SN4 soundbar from John Lewis for £149


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Problem you’ve got mate, is that you really need to go and listen to any of them yourself (which is a major issue at present!) as what I like you might not and visa-versa. Sound is a particularly personal experience and to a point, the more you spend the better the quality. 

How does the new TV sound and what’s it lacking for you ? 

I’ve listened to the Bose previously and was pleased with it, but I upped my budget a bought a bigger unit, which I’m very happy with. 

I’d definitely recommend purchasing from a good store that is very easy to return and exchange for a different model, should you not like it when you try it...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Problem you've got mate, is that you really need to go and listen to any of them yourself (which is a major issue at present!) as what I like you might not and visa-versa. Sound is a particularly personal experience and to a point, the more you spend the better the quality.
> 
> How does the new TV sound and what's it lacking for you ?
> 
> ...


The tv isn't really lacking, just want a bit more drama when playing a film, I may wait until we can actually go to shops again, I agree its best to hear them before buying


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you have FB, I'd keep an eye out on Marketplace as some very good tech appears on there from time to time for a fraction of new.

We have a Sonos Beam which is far superior to our new LG OLED tv sound system but I think these are around the same price you paid for the TV.

You could look at Sound base type systems. We bought and still have, a Maxell SB3000 which provided very good sound.

If you were closer to me buddy I'd let you borrow it to try as it's sat not being used. At least you'd get a feel for that type of sound bar.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have the Bose Solo 5 bought it for £149, probably 3 years ago now. It is fantastic! The speech mode on it is brilliant, fantastic for watching tv when the kids are in bed. Great for hooking up bluetooth too, I would highly recommend, the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> If you have FB, I'd keep an eye out on Marketplace as some very good tech appears on there from time to time for a fraction of new.
> 
> We have a Sonos Beam which is far superior to our new LG OLED tv sound system but I think these are around the same price you paid for the TV.
> 
> ...


I have had a look at fb but I'm not very techy so never really know what I'm looking for, I have had a look at the sonos stuff and they get really good reviews, I'm in the midst of getting a mortgage so don't really want to stretch my budget if I can help it


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

bluechimp said:


> I have the Bose Solo 5 bought it for £149, probably 3 years ago now. It is fantastic! The speech mode on it is brilliant, fantastic for watching tv when the kids are in bed. Great for hooking up bluetooth too, I would highly recommend, the sound quality is excellent.


Cheers mate its still on my list of ones to look at


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the Solo 15 sound base and it easily fills the room with movie sound. Despite being a single unit the surround sound is almost as good as the 5+sub system it replaced. I picked mine up via gumtree, barely used for £100 (ca 5 years ago). Its pretty much only used for movies, and we’re not movie buffs but it’s been flawless. There’s no Bluetooth connection on the 15, but that’s not been an issue as we have other speakers to hook the iPhones/iPads up to


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Canton DM55. I picked it due to the five star reviews in What Hifi. The sound is crisp, and the bass is deep and rich, and makes the room shake at high volumes!! 
I've been thinking about getting another one for our son's games room, and I've seen these pop up in the past every now and again on gumtree for around £100. 
Genuinely a great bit of kit 
I listened to the Cambridge Audio TV2 sound base too, and it was fantastic - for around £180 in richer sounds. 
For any depth of sound, definitely either go for a sound base (bass drivers built in) or a sound bar with separate sub woofer unit. There are loads of options on gumtree for very little money. 
Cheers
Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, just picked up the Sony HT-S350, first impressions is that the sub is pretty big and so is the sound bar but they give a really good sound, certainly worth spending a little extra, the Mandalorian sounds ace in it so far


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great stuff. Health to enjoy!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> Thanks for all the advice, just picked up the Sony HT-S350, first impressions is that the sub is pretty big and so is the sound bar but they give a really good sound, certainly worth spending a little extra, the Mandalorian sounds ace in it so far


Excellent. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers gents


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

In preparation for installing the new sound bar, I moved the old 12:1 Phillips sound bar from the living room into the bedroom, because the Phillips wouldn`t connect to the TV in living room and I was under the impression it was broken, however it has suddenly started working when I connected it to an identical TV in the bedroom, so I`ve stuck it back in the living room and plugged it back into the living room TV, and hey presto its working  so it looks like both TV`s are gonna be sporting sound bars in the coming days


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work Dave. Now put your bloody feet up and stop doing a million shifts!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Nice work Dave. Now put your bloody feet up and stop doing a million shifts!


Cheers mate im not doing overtime this weekend so only my 4 nights this week


----------

